# Another steam shovel for Oldmechthings



## Bernd (Feb 5, 2008)

Hey Birk,

I was looking through my hard drive looking for something and I came across this steam shovel. Thought maybe you'd like another project. ;D







This is one of the original steam shovels that was used to dig the Panama Canal. I don't recall right now who built it. It was delivered in pieces via ship. After the canal was complete is was disassembled and brought back here to a stone quarry in Leroy, New York. I never got to many pictures of it since it was on private property. Fortunately somebody had knocked down the fence and I was able to get some pics. I would have gotten some pics inside but two things keep me from doing that. A 126 Instamatic with no flash and several hundred thousand wasps. But a quick peak inside showed several engines to run this monster. I remember one engine was used to steer the rear set of tracks. I don't remember if both sets were powered or not. The engine and mine cart are 3 foot gauge and now reside in Central Square, New York which is north of Syracuse, New York.

I should go back there some time and see if it's still there.

Bernd


----------



## shred (Feb 5, 2008)

Here's one they left in Panama (sorry about the lousy shot, it was a cool steam crane):






And the motto of the canal engineers:





(click here for the huge version)


----------



## Tom T (Feb 5, 2008)

Here is one In Ka. Is like yours Birk? The shovel look great like all your work.


----------



## PolskiFran (Feb 5, 2008)

Bernd, it looks like a Bucyrus shovel. If this was brought back from Panama it had its railroad trucks replaced with cats. I believe all the Panama Canal shovels were equipped for use on rails. These shovels came both ways from the factory.

Frank


----------



## Kactiguy (Feb 6, 2008)

Birk's is a 1912 Bucyrus Steam Shovel.


----------



## Bernd (Feb 6, 2008)

PolskiFran  said:
			
		

> Bernd, it looks like a Bucyrus shovel. If this was brought back from Panama it had its railroad trucks replaced with cats. I believe all the Panama Canal shovels were equipped for use on rails. These shovels came both ways from the factory.
> 
> Frank



Frank,

I did a quick search and came up with this sight for steam shovels. If you scroll down you'll find a picture of the same shovel. It's identified as a Marion shovel. I also did a quick check about the canal and found one picture of a simular shovel setting on railroad wheels. I'm sure they didn't transport it back over the rails since clearences would have been a problem. Now you got me interested in this old shovel and I may need to do a bit of research on it. 

Bernd


----------



## ChooChooMike (Feb 6, 2008)

Sheeeesh, now I gotta find & post the pix I took of the Bucyrus steam shovel that was rescued from a Colorado gulch and is now residing at the Nederland Mining Museum in Colorado. It's rescue was features on the History channel show - *Mega Movers* last year (2007)






http://www.nederlandmuseums.org/bucyrus.html
http://www.nederlandmuseums.org/museums.html
http://www.nederlandchamber.org/members/NedHistSociety.htm


----------



## PolskiFran (Feb 8, 2008)

A few pics of shovels at the Panama Canal






Bucyrus 95 Ton at Panama Canal






Teddy Roosevelt on a Bucyrus at the Panama Canal. The shovel operator is the one holding the trip rope. Not much protection from the weather in those days. I remember this picture being in my history book in grade school.

A good book on shovels is "Bucyrus&#160; Making the Earth Move for 125 Years" from MBI Publishing. It is a history of the Bucyrus company. I got my copy from Nation Builder Books.

Frank


----------



## shred (Feb 9, 2008)

Btw, if anybody ever does get anywhere near Panama, the canal and museum are _well_ worth the visit. The big ships only have about 3 feet of clearance on either side. Today they use electric engines though.


----------

